# Over due Q-View



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 29, 2008)

Instructions for using Photobucket to host images

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9916


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 29, 2008)

That's some tasty looking chicken!


----------



## babyback (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah, the chicken does look good.  Any special, rub, brine, marinade, etc.?


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHA!  sucess!  You can see the picture!  I did a soy/Asian/Citrus/Garlic marinade with some chopped up scallions and a little white wine and some red wine vinegar.  they were about 3/4 done in that photo, did them over Hickory.  Did the Marinade overnight, maybe a little too long with the soy but it was sure tasty!  Thanks for the comments!  Did you see the two slabs underneath?


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVwjMU0


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

let see if this works...

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVwjMU0


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 29, 2008)

Use the Forum BBCode: and copy that link if you want the image to show in the message.  The other way it is posted we have to follow that link you are posting.


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

hmmm I can't get it to show up in the window but i guess the link thing will have to do for now...  Thanks for all your help!  Here's another shot.

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aVwkWe9

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=PqAtzd0


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

ok lets try this...


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHA!  got it!  Thanks!

Here's another, more like raw Q-view, but still kinda pretty


----------



## richtee (Aug 29, 2008)

HEY  pull them ribs!   Thanks for the Q-View!


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

You think I cooked them too long?


----------



## babyback (Aug 29, 2008)

LOTR, that looks like a great place to do a little smokin.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I use photobucket to post my pics.  I upload them at 640x480, and I copy the image code from the photo and paste it directly into the post.  I think it works pretty well.


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah it's one of my condo's pools.  on a nice saturday i get going around 10am and by noontime people are flocking to the pool area wondering what the smell is!  its a good feeling.  The smoke is like the Pied Piper


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm kinda surprised nobody has commented on the onions yet...  I call them "onion bombs".   I fill them with sauce at the beginning of smoking and during the last half hour i make small holes in the bottom to let them drip on the ribs below.  Does my mopping for me in an artistic splatter plaint fashion.  This way i get to smoke the sauce and flavor it will cooked onion.  while it drips all over the ribs.  Maybe i'm not a purest by saucing my ribs but man its tasty!


----------



## babyback (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw the onions, but didn't know what to make of them... Onion Bombs, that's clever!

BBQing at the condo pool, that's more clever, Mr. Piper...   LOLOL


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

Irish Car Bombs, Jager Bombs, and Onion Bombs, should be a good labor day weekend!  Enjoy All!  May you all reach BBQ ZEN


----------



## solar (Aug 29, 2008)

That is clever, it's amazing what you can learn on this site.  Oh and the Qview looks great, smokin by the pool, doesn't get much better.


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you're right on track Solar, smoking by the pool on the nicest of days I think could be likened to the comment originally bestowed to us by Benjamin Franklin... "Beer is proof that god loves us and wants us to be happy"  well how about "Smoking by the pool is proof that god loves us and wants us to be wicked happy"


----------



## babyback (Aug 29, 2008)

Funny you should say that.  Just last night I was telling the wife that if we ever buy another house, it WILL have backyard big enough for a large smoker and a swimming pool, oh and a bar!


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be doing it tomorrow too, i'll share the photos as soon as I get them uploaded.  

I reached my moment of ZEN a few weeks ago when I was in the shallow end of that pool you see in the photo with my plate, beer, and sauce bottle on the edge, eating that great combination of babybacks, sauce, and beer.  That was a top 20 moment in my lifetime happiness catagory.  No one to nag me or tell me I can't be happy or I have to clean the garage or something similar.  It was precious.  *tear*


----------

